# North Texas



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

From a worker bee at trial - open is a nice triple - a good 'marking test' utililizing excellent use of terrain coupled with hen pheasants and almost no breeze. Beautiful day - especially for the judges!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

26 are called back to the second series in the open... A very nice triple in the first series!!!!

Sorry,,, I don't have any numbers.

Angie


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

QUALIFYING RESULTS:

1st. Place: #04 Marti / Joel Harris  QAA at 25months!
2nd. Place: #12 Al / Doug Grimes
3rd. Place: #06 Pie / John Russell
4th. Place: #11 Tubby / Ed Aycock
RJ: #13 Jake / Ron Geels
Jams: #09 Leroy / Doug Grimes and #10 Deets / Ron Geels

Congratulations to all!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Jan Helgoth said:


> QUALIFYING RESULTS:
> 
> 1st. Place: #04 Marti / Joel Harris  QAA at 25months!
> 2nd. Place: #12 Al / Doug Grimes
> ...


Yahooo Pie and John Russell!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Anything on The Open?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open 16 dogs to the 3rd
8 Pacer Farmer
9 Spur Baird
10 Holland Aycock
12 Cash Farmer
13 Josie Gunzer
15 Bobby Farmer
20 Ice Gunzer
21 Maggie Baird
26 Lily Gunzer
28 Morey Farmer
33 Bowie Gunzer
38 Poacher Farmer
39 Billie Gunzer
50 Boots Farmer
55 Roux Price
57 Marley Farmer


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Joel and Marti and a toast to Gracie's legacy.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Hay Dr. Ed Aycock
thanks for the up date

Go Holandaise

now get back to work


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

WOO HOO!! to all qualifying placments especially training partners, John, Doug and Ron. It's all about training grounds!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I heard via the vine that Karl Gunzer won the Open with Billie (owned by Glenda Brown) and got 3rd with Ice (owned by Russ Lain). Farmer got second don't know what dog and Ed Aycock got 4th.

Congratulations to all


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Karl,Glenda and Russ


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open Placements

1) Billie O: Brown, H: Gunzer
2) Boots O: Knoblauch, H: Farmer
3) Ice O: McLain, H: Gunzer
4) Holland: O/H Aycock


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Amateur - triple- light wind. See if I can properly describe it - first bird down was middle long retired - thrown left to right and landing in heavy cover beneath some trees (remember this for blind) - second bird was to the right a full 90 degrees from the middle bird - thrown right to left and again landing in some rough below some trees- this bird was uphill from the line ; the flyer was a hen pheasant probably 45 degress left of center. 

When approaching the line, handlers had to get dogs to focus on middle and right hand bird- most lined their dogs up more right to catch the middle and right hand bird and then swung the dogs around to catch the flyer. A few dogs never wanted to look at the right hand bird after looking at the center and catching the flyer station off to the left; there was a large handful of exceptional jobs and a lot of so so jobs and a few handles and pickups. 

The judges generously called back all but the handles and pickups. They then set up the land blind. It was almost a no-see-um entry with about 50' of rise from the line that you could move up as the dog crested this area and started slightly down hill past The flyer crates pssitioned on the left from the first series flyer and then also on the left was a bird boy in a chair. After passing those two 'obstacles' the dog went through a slot between two groups of trees the ones on the left being where the middle bird from the first series landed. After the slot a small dry creek or swale was enough to 'swallow' a few dogs and some (many)jobs were hacky in that area. Again the judges were generous with callbacks and dropped only failures and pickups so I believe there are about 20 dogs back. 

Both tests were a lot of fun to run and interesting to watch with the gallery cheering on their friends and their friends dogs - for a while I thought I had gone to a field trial and a hunt test broke out! It was fun and even though I am gone after the blind it was a beautiful day - I don't have call backs but I am sure someone will post them. 

More tomorrow I hope... good luck to all.


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Another WOO HOO to training partners Martha Russell and Robbie Bickley for their Derby placements. Tubby Russell was the winner and Manny Bickley took fourth. 

At this time there is no truth to the rumor that Martha will miss National Open set up to run the Blue Sky RC derby in November. You go girl!

Congrats to all finishers. My sources only provided those placements.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> WOO HOO!! to all qualifying placments especially training partners Doug and Ron. It's all about training grounds!


Yeah me too but this is very confusing since neither Ron nor Doug remembers the last time you trained with them



Mark Rosenblum said:


> Another WOO HOO to training partner Robbie Bickley for his Derby placement. Manny Bickley took fourth.
> .


Mark you should update you your list of "training partners" none can remember the last time......


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

So now I can congratulate MY TRAINING PARTNERS Ron, Doug, and Robby who I see every week......


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

EdA said:


> So now I can congratulate MY TRAINING PARTNERS Ron, Doug, and Robby who I see every week......


Did you do take your dogs home from wonderful Colorado? Congrats to you and Holland.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone have the rest of the placements and JAMS for the derby?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats, Glenda and Russ!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

EdA said:


> So now I can congratulate MY TRAINING PARTNERS Ron, Doug, and Robby who I see every week......




Now there's that "color that counts" I was talking about. Nice job!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> WOO HOO!! to all qualifying placments especially training partners, John, Doug and Ron. It's all about training grounds!


 

Congratulations to the North Texas training partners
Even though a Colorado boy came down and took the Q
Dooh!

how about that Hollandaise
2 Open fourths
couple of all age greens
under 3
how cool is that


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job Boots & Holland. Also congrats to Manny (Superb breeding.) & the Bickley crew.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Billie is really racking up the points. Congratulations, Glenda. 

Congrats also to Russ, my "neighbor" in Montana.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Huge congratulations to Russ Lain and his fine dog, Ice. Way to go.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice job Ed!!!

Angie


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats Ed & Russ!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Back to the water marks (lots of yeller here):
#4 Ham and Bill McK -yellow
#7 Tia and Suzan C (not yeller but throws 'em!)
#12 Roux and Frank (we all know what color he is!!)
#13 Pogo and M. Russell
#15 Holland 
#17 Gracie and Sylvia -yellow
#18 Livvy and Bill McK- yellow
#23 Homer and Joe P.-yellow
#25 Deets - Ron G
#28 Trudi and Carma - yellow
#37 Skeeter and Robby B - yellow
#39 George and Greg B


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur Results

1) Skeeter/Bickley
2) Pogo/Russell
3) Gracie/McClure
4) Holland/Aycock

Congratulations to my friends and sometime training partners: Robbie Bickley, Sylvia McClure, and Ed Aycock


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur

1 Skeeter Bickley
2 Pogo Russell
3 Gracie McClure
4 Holland Aycock
RJ Roux Price


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

EdA said:


> Amateur
> 
> 1 Skeeter Bickley
> 2 Pogo Russell
> ...


*Congratz to all!

Aaron*


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Congratz to all!*
> 
> *Aaron*


X2!!!!

Angie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Angie B said:


> X2!!!!
> 
> Angie


3X 
MIKE BOLEY


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Can we get a definition on "training partner"?

I would like to send congrats but don't know which category to put each in.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Wayda go to all placements in the Am! I enjoyed running with all of you this weekend - - a fun and very talented group of dogs and handlers!

Also big congrats to RUSS and ICE!!!!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to all, and thanks to the North Texas RC and their judges for putting on a great trial. The Am was a challenge from start to finish. See ya'll at Sooner.

fp


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to all in The Am.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Big congrats to Dr Ed and Holland's great weekend. Also to Rob Bickley, another win, what a comeback and of course *THE* Sylvia McClure.


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to the Open winner FC Shadow's Whiteshoes who also becomes the 25th Annual NFC-AFC San Joaquin Honcho Memorial Award Winner. 

Previous Award Winners:


1986 FC-AFC Fowl Play
1987 FC-AFC Sumac's Elvira
1988 FC-AFC Trumarc's Hot Pursuit
1989 FC-AFC Trumarc's Ziparoo
1990 FC-AFC Honcho's Belle
1991 NAFC-FC Honky Tonk Hero
1992 FC-AFC Trumarc's Real McCoy
1993 FC-AFC J. J.'s Chi-Town Blizzard
1994 FC Mick The Quick
1995 FC Trumarc's Lucky Strike
1996 FC-AFC Trumarc's Mackie Max
1997 FC-AFC Texas WB Cocky Two Stepper
1998 FC Tank's Too Legit To Quit
1999 FC Tank's Too Legit To Quit
2000 FC-AFC Rudy Duck's Valentine
2001 NFC-AFC Eagle Ridge Rocket Sam
2002 FC-AFC Summer Thyme II
2003 NFC-AFC Eagle Ridge Rocket Sam
2004 FC-AFC Vinwood's Don't Look Ethel
2005 FC-AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine
2006 AFC Trumarc's Tickled Pink 
2007 FC-AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo
2008 FC-AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo
2009 FC TRumarc's Brother Bob


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to the Amateur winner FC-AFC Wolf Creek CR Skeeter who also becomes the 5th Annual NAFC-FC Trumarc's Zip Code Memorial Award Winner.

Previous Award Winners:

2006 Trumarc's Second Fiddle
2007 FC-AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo
2008 FC-AFC Sandmans Ticket
2009 FC-AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good job Sylvia and Gracie!!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

EdA said:


> Amateur
> 
> 1 Skeeter Bickley
> 2 Pogo Russell
> ...


Congratulations Dr. E, good weekend for you and Holland.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Bruce L said:


> Congratulations to the Amateur winner FC-AFC Wolf Creek CR Skeeter who also becomes the 5th Annual NAFC-FC Trumarc's Zip Code Memorial Award Winner.
> 
> Previous Award Winners:
> 
> ...


Good stuff.

I recognize some of those dogs. In fact, I own one that trained right along with them. Don't know if their owners are eligible as "training partners" though. 

Guess Dozer missed the honor by a year or two.


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I recognize some of those dogs. In fact, I own one that trained right along with them. Don't know if their owners are eligible as "training partners" though.
> 
> Guess Dozer missed the honor by a year or two.


Ken,

Since there have been over 120 winners of the Open or Amateur in the history of the club; there have been about 90+ that have "missed" the honor (Traditionally it is only given in the fall since that is when Honcho and Cody both retired). The club would be happy for you to do the research and/or purchase the trophy's for those omitted. 

In the end, your training partner is Dozer; that is all the recognition you and Dozer should need. You both did your best, with available time, money, and priority resources.

I would encourage any club to honor previous NFC and/or NAFC award winners with an annual memorial award trophy. The North Texas Retriever Club has been fortunate to have both champions of considerable notoriety in the sport; and I have been honored to work a training bird station with both dogs on many occasions, and several of their progeny.

God bless you and Dozer.................

Bruce


----------

